

CES 2013 Will Feature Over 20,000 PCs & Gadgets - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ces_2013_will_feature_over_20000_pc%E2%80%99s_gadget%E2%80%99s423

======
jimmthang
I'm hoping to be there!

